# Another "What breed is my cat?"



## mrbinky (Jun 21, 2009)

I know it won't be a purebreed, but I was wondering what your expert opinions were on what my cat is mostly. I have an idea based on research, but I'll see what you come up with before I tell you my guess.

Sorry for the big pictures...

[Pictures removed by moderator due to the size.]

More here: http://thickfuzz.com/cat/


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She is BEAUTIFUL!

She is a DSH (_Domestic Short Hair_) Tortoiseshell. Often affectionately called a "Tortie".
Genetically, she carries both black and red, mingled in the tortoiseshell pattern. She carries a dilute 
gene, so instead of black/red, she is blue/cream (_gray and pale peach colored_). She also does not 
carry the agouti gene. If she had agouti, she would have tabby stripes and would be a "Torbie". 
Tortoiseshell + Tabby = Torbie
I would call your kitty a DSH Blue & Cream Tortoiseshell.

Now...ALL cats are tabbies, with one of the tabby patterns; Classic (_blotched or target_), Abyssinian 
(_hairshafts ticked all over_) or Mackerel (_stripes, broken stripes and spotted_). Agouti is the gene that makes 
these tabby patterns visible. Cats without agouti look solid black or solid gray, though in certain lights, you 
can see their tabby pattern. Agouti also only visibly expresses on black fur. Agouti does not affect red fur, 
so all red cats will express their tabby pattern, but they will never express the banded ticking of agouti hairs 
that black cats exhibit.

TMI? :lol: 
heidi


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Please read the sticky at the top of the forum viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15252

The reason we have the sticky is because this particular question tends to flood the forum, drowning other subjects.

If you want to post pictures of your cats, do not post pictures larger than 800x600 pixels and you are more than welcome to present your cat in the Cat Gallery.

/Sol, moderator


----------

